# Got the tank up today



## Racingfish (Jan 1, 2008)

Well I got the tank up today with lots of help from the wife. 

I got the filters setup, got the gravel purchased and put in (the kids picked the gravel).
I got the lights cleaned and put on and the filters plumbed, and the backing ont he tank.

The wife put the water in and all the rocks were collected from my back yard, washed and boiled before adding to the tank..

I think I need more rockes but its a start.. I plan to get some bio-spira to get the tank ready for fish next weekend before then get the rocks done and then I will be ready to rock and roll..

What do u think?


The tank and the girls









The tank with a little outside lighting









The tank with no outside lighting









The large of the two rock formations I setup.










I know the pics are not great and I got a bit to go but this is what has been acomplished in under 4 hours.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

looks good so far you might want to find a piece of driftwood or something as a nice center piece for looks  .
can't wait to see the end result


----------



## cherrybarbz18 (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah that would look nice mabey a sunken ship? what are you going to stock it with?


----------



## PoptartShop (Oct 29, 2007)

Lookin' good!!  Very nice setup so far!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

very nice! how big is that tank?

cute kids, btw


----------



## Racingfish (Jan 1, 2008)

I plan to put tank's or calvus in there.. maybe some other faster mving fish to just for some movement...

I have not decided yet..

this tank is a 75g (5' long by 18" wide by 16" tall)

THX the girls are my world... I have a 5mo old son too... talk abotu keeping us busy hehehe


----------

